# transfer at the mall



## taino stylz (Dec 20, 2012)

Im trying to do a little business selling t-shirts, but i like all those designs that the mall kiosk have, like the thing 1 and 2, captain america shield etc. Can anyone tell me a site where i can buy this transfers ?


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

do a google search for "wildside transfers" and "artbrands transfers"


----------



## taino stylz (Dec 20, 2012)

thanks Steve i looked those sites but not what im looking for, u know every t-shirt store needs some superheroes themes like batman, captain america shield, etc. etc., the only site I found so far with comic transfer its a fraud one called iron-onsrus or something like that, if by any chance you find anything please let me know i will appreciate it


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Are these ready made shirts, or do you actually see them apply the transfer to the shirt?

You can purchase wholesale licensed shirts and other items from places like this one:

UPD, Inc: Wholesale Children's Licensed Products

It helps if you're in LA, where you can make an appointment and visit their showroom.

If they're transfers, they may not be legit. Not many of the major licensors are allowing transfers, especially for children's apparel. They don't want to be associated with some cutrate pajamas that don't have the required fire retardant.


----------



## taino stylz (Dec 20, 2012)

Hi Gordon this is what happen, I bought a heat press and hundreds of different designs to press them at home but I need those superheoes and cartoons designs, iwant to do my own small catalog to offer my services for local people that want to make a little money selling t shirts offering them a variety of bulk pkges, but I need more variety of designs to offer, thank you for the link you told me but they don't have transfers


----------



## EP USA (May 16, 2008)

You can't print copy right designs without a license to those designs. Batman and Superman are trademarks or copyrights that have to go through the companies that own the rights to. If you do somehow get them as transfers and try and sell them especially in a mall environment your going to get busted or the store owners will get in trouble if they are caught. It is like trying to print Nike.


----------



## twistedfuks (Oct 2, 2012)

New Image Heat Transfers has all those designs, in packs of 12 and 25. I get all my new stuff from them. The basic stuff you can find at a lot of transfer companies. newimageheattransfers.com seems to have whatever is hot at the moment... but you can't buy the super hero stuff legally, so
don't mess with them...
good luck


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

taino stylz said:


> Im trying to do a little business selling t-shirts, but i like all those designs that the mall kiosk have, like the thing 1 and 2, captain america shield etc. Can anyone tell me a site where i can buy this transfers ?


These type designs are not legally available. We do offer some designs that are licensed, but not in this category.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

taino stylz said:


> Im trying to do a little business selling t-shirts, but i like all those designs that the mall kiosk have, like the thing 1 and 2, captain america shield etc. Can anyone tell me a site where i can buy this transfers ?


These type designs are not legally available. We do offer some designs that are licensed, but not in this category.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Like I said, if you want apparel with major character licenses you're pretty much stuck with purchasing ready-made shirts at wholesale and then reselling. There's no quality control with transfers, so the big companies like Disney and Marvel (actually one in the same now!) license only to companies that have strict quality controls. They don't license their characters as transfers because they have no quality control over the finished product.

The minimums are pretty stiff with these LA wholesalers (sometimes less when you buy in person rather than over the Internet), but you'll likely find the cost isn't much more than what you're doing now when buying a blank shirt and transfer.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Alexis. We offer thousands of transfers from 12 different manufacturers. These suppliers discontinue designs and as soon as we are notified they are removed from our website. We did receive notification that the Gangnam design is a possible copyright infringement. When we heard this we immediately removed it from our selection. It is always best to check availability of a design when pre-selling it to a customer.


----------



## Pooty29 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you to everyone post something/ You guys really help me out alot


----------



## MrSaturn (Dec 30, 2012)

I was wondering about licensing issues regarding t-shirt prints like the one you are facing.

Could anyone shed some light on the legal precedent of offering a custom T being made via transfer/dtg when the customer requests a licensed picture (like that of batman)?

I can understand it being illegal if the image itself is copyrighted and as such can only be used by those who hold the rights to said image, but what about original art of a copyrighted superhero? Wouldn't it be entirely legal for someone to sell you a t-shirt of a picture of batman that you drew?

When I go to anime conventions, I see people selling their self-made art of popular copyrighted characters all the time. They draw their own bookmarks/pictures and make their own plushies/keychains/figures etc. It seems to be legal around these parts, anyways.

Thanks in advance. Very curious about this.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

MrSaturn said:


> Wouldn't it be entirely legal for someone to sell you a t-shirt of a picture of batman that you drew?


If it were up to Disney, the answer is no. They've objected to such a thing in the past, and made a PR mess out of it for themselves. But to my knowledge none of this has ever gone to court, so it's not precedent. It's merely the pressure from their legal department.

Major cartoon and comic book characters are risky. Anime probably less so, as the culture is just different. However, that's just my assumption from viewing it at arm's length. You'll still see people hawking their own Mickey Mouse and Hello Kitty art. Both are trademarks, so it's not a simple question of copyright.


----------



## South Beach (Jul 30, 2012)

GordonM said:


> Like I said, if you want apparel with major character licenses you're pretty much stuck with purchasing ready-made shirts at wholesale and then reselling. There's no quality control with transfers, so the big companies like Disney and Marvel (actually one in the same now!) license only to companies that have strict quality controls. They don't license their characters as transfers because they have no quality control over the finished product.
> 
> The minimums are pretty stiff with these LA wholesalers (sometimes less when you buy in person rather than over the Internet), but you'll likely find the cost isn't much more than what you're doing now when buying a blank shirt and transfer.


I saw allot of Disney shirts today that were transfers!


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

How do you know they were transfers? Maybe they were pre-printed. You can buy those from any number of wholesalers. I've posted on these in the past.


----------



## South Beach (Jul 30, 2012)

Sure looked and felt like transfers to me!


----------

